# Just B Juices available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/10/14)

For all you Just B Juice junkies. Sir Vape now stocks a line of Just B.




Get it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/just-b-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

